# Active studio monitors for orchestral music?



## DANIELE (Sep 1, 2018)

Hi all, I'm building a little acoustic room in my new home and the seller is helping me a lot to achieve the best result.
I also bought an acoustic treatment kit.

Actually I use headphones to do everything because my actual room is a normal one. 

I'd like to buy a good pair of studio monitor that are good for orchestral music and I'd like to have some good advice from you guys.

My budget is from 600$ to 1000$ for the pair, I'm actually don't want to spend so much and I know that there are pretty good monitor out there without spending too much.

If you want to go lower, you are welcome! :D

Thank you for your help.


----------



## MarcelM (Sep 1, 2018)

if you dont want to invest much i can recommend the jbl lsr 305.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Sep 1, 2018)

The LSR305 are probably the best starting point. For me, the next step up is Dynaudios. I'd go with the 7" inch. The little Neumanns are nice but they crap out way too quickly IMO. The next step up I'd say is the JBL 705p but that's $2000 for the price.


----------



## sinkd (Sep 1, 2018)

If you are in the NYC area:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/pair-JBL-LSR-4328P-Powered-Studio-Monitor-Speakers-ARMENS/122944401702?epid=4012047691&hash=item1ca00eb126:g:3nUAAOSw6btZuB6E

Just looked at your website. Not likely


----------



## DANIELE (Sep 1, 2018)

Thanks, I accept other advices, in the mean time I start building my list.



sinkd said:


> If you are in the NYC area:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/pair-JBL-LSR-4328P-Powered-Studio-Monitor-Speakers-ARMENS/122944401702?epid=4012047691&hash=item1ca00eb126:g:3nUAAOSw6btZuB6E
> 
> Just looked at your website. Not likely



I'm a little bit far from NY.


----------



## DANIELE (Sep 1, 2018)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> The LSR305 are probably the best starting point. For me, the next step up is Dynaudios. I'd go with the 7" inch. The little Neumanns are nice but they crap out way too quickly IMO. The next step up I'd say is the JBL 705p but that's $2000 for the price.





Gerhard Westphalen said:


> The LSR305 are probably the best starting point. For me, the next step up is Dynaudios. I'd go with the 7" inch. The little Neumanns are nice but they crap out way too quickly IMO. The next step up I'd say is the JBL 705p but that's $2000 for the price.



A pair of LSR305 should cost me 300$. What is the exact name of the Dynaudios?


----------



## KMA (Sep 1, 2018)

I have a pair of Dynaudio BM5 mkiii that are quite nice, although they might be slightly above $1000. They're a nice compromise between accuracy and extended periods of listening without fatigue. They are rear-ported, however, so proximity to walls will accentuate bass.


----------



## wst3 (Sep 1, 2018)

The JBL LSR series are really quite good, but be aware that they "sound like JBL", which is not meant as a negative thing, just something to think about.

I happen to like the Klein & Hummel (aka Neumann) monitors a lot, but they too have their own character which won't be for everyone.

I mean if you think about it there is no such thing as a monitor that will work for every person/room/application. If you can't give them a listen then you will have to do some guess work.

I happen to favor co-axial designs, especially in smaller spaces. My main monitors are an (ancient) pair of Urei 809s. My first call near field monitors are Presonus Sceptre 6s. My secondary near field monitors are (wait for it) JBL LSR 305s. They all compliment each other really.

At the upper end of your budget I would strongly suggest considering either the Presonus Sceptre or the Equator D series. (NOTE: It appears that Equator has closed up shop, at least their web site is no longer active and they are listed as no currently available at a couple on-line retailers. Pity!) Genelec also makes coaxial monitors, but they may be outside your budget, and I've found most of the Genelec monitors I've heard to be on the harsh side.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Sep 1, 2018)

DANIELE said:


> A pair of LSR305 should cost me 300$. What is the exact name of the Dynaudios?


LYD 7


----------



## richardt4520 (Sep 1, 2018)

In that price range, I use a pair of Mackie HDR824s (the originals, not the mark 2). They get flack from some people but the reason I purchased them is, the mixes translate really well on any system that I play anything I've mixed on them, regardless of genre. Now part of that could be that I just know them well but it's been like that since the first time I worked on a pair at someone else's studio. Pretty clear from top to very low and not hyped. You can pick a pair up at the low end of your price point.


----------



## MarcelM (Sep 1, 2018)

another thing to mention is your soundcard. i guess you are using SB Audigy RX? Invest some money into a real audio interface like the Audient ID14 or a used focusrite forte for example. the jbl 305 will sound very very good that way.
also get some cheap cables from monoprice if you can. best bang for the buck and you wont regret it.
maybe consider investing into sonarworks reference then since you already saved some money. reference really made a difference for me and alot of others.


----------



## DANIELE (Sep 1, 2018)

MarcelM said:


> another thing to mention is your soundcard. i guess you are using SB Audigy RX? Invest some money into a real audio interface like the Audient ID14 or a used focusrite forte for example. the jbl 305 will sound very very good that way.
> also get some cheap cables from monoprice if you can. best bang for the buck and you wont regret it.
> maybe consider investing into sonarworks reference then since you already saved some money. reference really made a difference for me and alot of others.



No no, the Audigy is for movies and for my 7.1 sound set. For music I use a Steinberg UR22, great card, never had a problem with it and great performances.


----------



## MarcelM (Sep 1, 2018)

DANIELE said:


> No no, the Audigy is for movies and for my 7.1 sound set. For music I use a Steinberg UR22, great card, never had a problem with it and great performances.



oh ok. yeah the steinberg is ok, but you can believe me that your monitors will sound quite alot better with the ones i mentioned. how can i know? i owned all of those including the steinberg ur22 a few years ago 

the ur22 will be fine for the start though.


----------



## DANIELE (Sep 1, 2018)

richardt4520 said:


> In that price range, I use a pair of Mackie HDR824s (the originals, not the mark 2). They get flack from some people but the reason I purchased them is, the mixes translate really well on any system that I play anything I've mixed on them, regardless of genre. Now part of that could be that I just know them well but it's been like that since the first time I worked on a pair at someone else's studio. Pretty clear from top to very low and not hyped. You can pick a pair up at the low end of your price point.



I don't find them here, I'm trying on Amazon or some specialized shops but I find only MACKIE XR824 and MACKIE MR824. I keep looking for them.


----------



## DANIELE (Sep 1, 2018)

MarcelM said:


> oh ok. yeah the steinberg is ok, but you can believe me that your monitors will sound quite alot better with the ones i mentioned. how can i know? i owned all of those including the steinberg ur22 a few years ago
> 
> the ur22 will be fine for the start though.



The thing with UR22 is that it has all I need. The two that you mentioned before don't have midi in and out for example.

I work only with my DAW and midi (with a Yamaha P-250) right now and UR22 has everything, I like also the three knobs MIX, PHONES and OUTPUT. I also have two input for recordin instruments and/or microphone.

I listed your advices anyway.


----------



## gregh (Sep 1, 2018)

I have been very happy with Adam A7's. They have a cheaper version now as well that I have not tried but would if I were not able to go the A7. Recently I used the jbl 305's for a 4 channel installation and they were incredible for the price. Not as good as Adams but I was pleasantly surprised at how good they were. I would use them again ( althought I would compare them to the cheap Adam's first)


----------



## DANIELE (Sep 1, 2018)

gregh said:


> I have been very happy with Adam A7's. They have a cheaper version now as well that I have not tried but would if I were not able to go the A7. Recently I used the jbl 305's for a 4 channel installation and they were incredible for the price. Not as good as Adams but I was pleasantly surprised at how good they were. I would use them again ( althought I would compare them to the cheap Adam's first)



You are all convincing me to buy those JBL305, I'll keep Adam A7's on my list.

At this point I don't know if it's better to start with JBL305 that are cheaper and good or to start with expensive ones like Adam A7 or Mackie or Presonus Sceptre 6s or LYD 7...


----------



## MarcelM (Sep 1, 2018)

DANIELE said:


> You are all convincing me to buy those JBL305, I'll keep Adam A7's on my list.
> 
> At this point I don't know if it's better to start with JBL305 that are cheaper and good or to start with expensive ones like Adam A7 or Mackie or Presonus Sceptre 6s or LYD 7...



the best monitor speakers wouldnt help if your DAC is just average. just saying...

if i were you id go with the jbl and an audient id14/22. you will hear ALOT of more detail which is very important imho. oh, also your headphones will sound better


----------



## gregh (Sep 1, 2018)

DANIELE said:


> You are all convincing me to buy those JBL305, I'll keep Adam A7's on my list.
> 
> At this point I don't know if it's better to start with JBL305 that are cheaper and good or to start with expensive ones like Adam A7 or Mackie or Presonus Sceptre 6s or LYD 7...


if you can afford it get the Adams - I think mine are the best upgrade I ever made to any equipment. If you can't afford them then the JBLs are pretty good. But there is a genuine improvement going up to the Adams


----------



## Divico (Sep 1, 2018)

+1 on the Adams. 
I love their tweeters especially on strings. Tested a bunch of speakers in a shop and to me they were the best in the price range. 
Eve is an offspring of Adams as far as I know. They have similar tweeters and also very good speakers.


----------



## jcrosby (Sep 2, 2018)

wst3 said:


> My main monitors are an (ancient) pair of Urei 809s. My first call near field monitors are Presonus Sceptre 6s.



Glad to see a nod to the Sceptres. They're surprisingly underrated... My personal 1st choice in the price range, by far.


----------



## DANIELE (Sep 2, 2018)

MarcelM said:


> the best monitor speakers wouldnt help if your DAC is just average. just saying...
> 
> if i were you id go with the jbl and an audient id14/22. you will hear ALOT of more detail which is very important imho. oh, also your headphones will sound better



I'll do but...what about MIDI in and out ports?

Also, I should go for ID22 because ID14 doesn't have separate volume control for headphones.

How it is audient asio driver? Do they update it regularly?


----------



## DANIELE (Sep 2, 2018)

gregh said:


> if you can afford it get the Adams - I think mine are the best upgrade I ever made to any equipment. If you can't afford them then the JBLs are pretty good. But there is a genuine improvement going up to the Adams



Ok, I'm looking at the Adam A7X because the A7 are out of production. What kind of cable do I have to buy for this monitors? XLR - Jack ones? Do they ship them with cable included?


----------



## gregh (Sep 2, 2018)

DANIELE said:


> Ok, I'm looking at the Adam A7X because the A7 are out of production. What kind of cable do I have to buy for this monitors? XLR - Jack ones? Do they ship them with cable included?



all in here https://www.adam-audio.com/en/ax-series/a7x/ but I would speak/text/whatever with the people you are buying from. Might be able to get the right cables thrown in


----------



## MarcelM (Sep 2, 2018)

DANIELE said:


> I'll do but...what about MIDI in and out ports?
> 
> Also, I should go for ID22 because ID14 doesn't have separate volume control for headphones.
> 
> How it is audient asio driver? Do they update it regularly?




https://www.thomann.de/de/thomann_midi_usb_1x1.htm

there are lots of cheap usb to midi adapter available which will do the job just fine. even more cheap than the one i listed.

audient lately updated all their drivers and gives overall really great support.

https://audient.com/de/arc/

also you get some free stuff when you register your audient product. they add more things over time.

the difference having an ur22 or the audient 22 connected to the jbl lsr 305 is really night and day, you wont regret it!


----------



## wst3 (Sep 2, 2018)

Divico said:


> +1 on the Adams.
> I love their tweeters especially on strings. Tested a bunch of speakers in a shop and to me they were the best in the price range.
> Eve is an offspring of Adams as far as I know. They have similar tweeters and also very good speakers.



This is my paradox! I really like the high end on every Adam or Eve loudspeaker I've listened to. Very smooth, very natural. I really like the imaging from nearly every coaxial loudspeaker I've listened to.

A soft dome tweeter is not as harsh as a horn, but neither does it provide the accurate image that a horn can provide.

What I need to do is add a pair of Adam or Eve monitors to the rig, but right now that is not financially practical.

Or wait till someone designs a two-way co-axial loudspeaker with a ribbon tweeter (I've heard a few three-way designs, which sound good but are not suited to critical listening). There was one such loudspeaker announced, with a price point around $1200 for a pair, but I've not seen/heard it in person yet. Perhaps at the AES convention this fall???


----------



## Allen Constantine (Sep 2, 2018)

If you have the opportunity and also, the bucks, go for the new ADAM S2V's. Top, IMHO!


----------



## Hans-Peter (Sep 2, 2018)

wst3 said:


> This is my paradox! I really like the high end on every Adam or Eve loudspeaker I've listened to. Very smooth, very natural. I really like the imaging from nearly every coaxial loudspeaker I've listened to.
> 
> A soft dome tweeter is not as harsh as a horn, but neither does it provide the accurate image that a horn can provide.
> 
> ...



You should really give a try to the PreSonus’ Sceptres S8. I compared more than 50 speakers side by side in a studio and can say with confidence that none of those priced below the 3000 USD mark were even close to the revealing clarity of the S8.


----------



## DANIELE (Sep 2, 2018)

AllenConstantine said:


> If you have the opportunity and also, the bucks, go for the new ADAM S2V's. Top, IMHO!



It's too much for me right now, it is more an hobby than a work so I can't spend so much. But I listed them anyway, for future purposes.



Hans-Peter said:


> You should really give a try to the PreSonus’ Sceptres S8. I compared more than 50 speakers side by side in a studio and can say with confidence that none of those priced below the 3000 USD mark were even close to the revealing clarity of the S8.



Well they start to cost a little bit too much for me and I don't know if it's worth considering what I just said up here. I could buy them if they are really a big step above other ones.

I'm starting to be confused and my wallet is starting to cry.


----------



## wst3 (Sep 2, 2018)

Hans-Peter said:


> You should really give a try to the PreSonus’ Sceptres S8. I compared more than 50 speakers side by side in a studio and can say with confidence that none of those priced below the 3000 USD mark were even close to the revealing clarity of the S8.


I did actually - the S6s were better behaved in my current space (I cringe everytime I call it a studio<G>)

When I build my next "real" studio I will give the S8s another shot.


----------



## jcrosby (Sep 2, 2018)

wst3 said:


> I did actually - the S6s were better behaved in my current space (I cringe everytime I call it a studio<G>)
> 
> When I build my next "real" studio I will give the S8s another shot.


Yeah the s8s really do need a well-treated room. Not only do they have a hefty low end, it'd be a shame to lose some of the stereo imaging that makes them so nice to work on.


----------



## shomynik (Sep 2, 2018)

While every step of the chain is important (really!), I think the most critical are the speakers themselves - well, they are making the sound, duh. 

I love buying used speakers - not old ones, but modern although used, that way you can usually always get a class higher for the budget you have.

ATM I'm at focal solo 6 be and I adore them... I'm seeing them used on ebay for 1-1.2k ...not that often though.


----------



## jcrosby (Sep 3, 2018)

shomynik said:


> While every step of the chain is important (really!), I think the most critical are the speakers themselves - well, they are making the sound, duh.
> 
> I love buying used speakers - not old ones, but modern although used, that way you can usually always get a class higher for the budget you have.
> 
> ATM I'm at focal solo 6 be and I adore them... I'm seeing them used on ebay for 1-1.2k ...not that often though.


The quality of the room is greatly underappreciated IMO... Some speakers don't play nicely with some rooms, and the speaker typically shoulders the blame...


----------



## shomynik (Sep 3, 2018)

jcrosby said:


> The quality of the room is greatly underappreciated IMO... Some speakers don't play nicely with some rooms, and the speaker typically shoulders the blame...



Ah, ofc, more important than the signal chain IMO.


----------



## DANIELE (Sep 23, 2018)

Well I still have not bought monitors yet but I bought Audient iD22. I noticed that every time I power it off it loose asio buffer size and sample rate settings, what the f....?

How it is possible? How the drivers can't store this settings?


----------

